# camp stoves



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This was listed on a gun forum I frequent. It's actually on amazon but linking through this vendor's page gives them a commission of some sort. 
I figure if they go to the trouble to dig it up, I'll use their link.

https://www.slickguns.com/product/ultralight-backpacking-canister-rocket-camp-stove-39oz-1299-fsss
Ultralight Backpacking Canister Rocket Camp Stove 3.9oz $6.80 & free S&H

Anyone here would know more about camp stoves than me, does this look good?
What do you folks use?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It will serve the purpose but it uses gas canisters that don't work well in cold weather. I use a Coleman 522 duel fuel,IE Coleman fuel or pump gas. Single burner but does put out a lot of heat. Can simmer too. Not light but gets the job done.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to tent camp and had Coleman Dual fuel, classic single fuel and was about to buy a two burner propane for deer camp until I bought my travel trailer. It has a microwave and a three burner propane stove. I got a great deal on it so no tent camping in the winter. May pitch the cabin tent on the farm and just get back to basics for a weekend or bivouac deep in the woods for a night.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the MSR version of that style of stove and it works great. A couple of things, in colder weather I suggest using the iso fuel canisters instead of the straight butane fuel canisters and I mark the partially use canisters so as not to find myself miles from anywhere with only half a canister of fuel and a couple of days to go. I put an X on the bottom of a partial canister with a marker, so I know to use it first before starting on a fresh one. 

Some stoves have proprietary canisters, Bluet comes to mind, others such as the MSR rocket use a more universal canister and as such are a bit easier to find fuel for.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a problem with any stove that you have to bring fuel for. For a camp stove i have the SilverFire Rocket stove and for the backpack i use the solo stove.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> I have a problem with any stove that you have to bring fuel for. For a camp stove i have the SilverFire Rocket stove and for the backpack i use the solo stove.


 Now that's just what I was looking for .thank you for posting this .


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The only time I've ever used a camp stove is when the Coleman is fired up for tailgating. Everywhere else, it's just regular old fire. I don't camp anywhere there isn't fire making materials and I don't camp where fires are not allowed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> I have a problem with any stove that you have to bring fuel for. For a camp stove i have the SilverFire Rocket stove and for the backpack i use the solo stove.


Ditto That!

I use the same two stoves. The Silverfire stove is a great cooker.

View attachment 14389


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Last time we winter camped on Mt.Rainier,we kept our butane cylinders in our pockets of our coats until ready for use.whatever stove you buy,they work better that way.also keep the spares in a small cooler wrapped in an old blanket.like us,they like warmth.


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Another great option is the cat food stove, where you just literally get a tin of cat food and turn it into an alcohol stove. Hard to get any less expensive and lightweight, plus you're using alcohol which can be found all over the world. I do like the wood burning stoves posted above, not nearly as light or inexpensive, but wood is even easier to find than alcohol of course, plus you could begin to argue it being lighter overall when you consider carrying a container of alcohol (for reference about 1 ounce of alcohol boils a cup of coffee or water enough for a package of ramen).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Kenny,

Good to see you back. Where you hanging your hat today? (Not specifically just regionally)

I read your website the other day and damn son, you've been all over! 

Be safe,

Good Times!

Slippy


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Hey Kenny,
> 
> Good to see you back. Where you hanging your hat today? (Not specifically just regionally)
> 
> ...


I've been hitching from the coast through the desert, it was beautiful! Yesterday I caught a ride from someone in Salton Sea City to El Centro where they insisted on getting me a Greyhound ticket to Phoenix where I was headed, so I'm here now at a friend's and getting on the road for Georgia in the next day or two.

I use a cat food stove myself and was kinda bummed that I misplaced my lighter, I was camping in the desert the past couple nights and noodles would have been much better than gummy bears and tuna, ha. Oh well, saw some beautiful stuff like this, an tiny oasis in the desert:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whereabout in Georgia you heading?



kenflannery said:


> I've been hitching from the coast through the desert, it was beautiful! Yesterday I caught a ride from someone in Salton Sea City to El Centro where they insisted on getting me a Greyhound ticket to Phoenix where I was headed, so I'm here now at a friend's and getting on the road for Georgia in the next day or two.
> 
> I use a cat food stove myself and was kinda bummed that I misplaced my lighter, I was camping in the desert the past couple nights and noodles would have been much better than gummy bears and tuna, ha. Oh well, saw some beautiful stuff like this, an tiny oasis in the desert:
> 
> View attachment 14392


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Whereabout in Georgia you heading?


Augusta, making gear with a friend. Not the most exciting town in the world, but fun projects to dive into.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

can also be done with coke can or half of a stainless water bottle.


kenflannery said:


> Another great option is the cat food stove, where you just literally get a tin of cat food and turn it into an alcohol stove. Hard to get any less expensive and lightweight, plus you're using alcohol which can be found all over the world. I do like the wood burning stoves posted above, not nearly as light or inexpensive, but wood is even easier to find than alcohol of course, plus you could begin to argue it being lighter overall when you consider carrying a container of alcohol (for reference about 1 ounce of alcohol boils a cup of coffee or water enough for a package of ramen).


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Did you see the Salton Sea? What was that like?



kenflannery said:


> I've been hitching from the coast through the desert, it was beautiful! Yesterday I caught a ride from someone in Salton Sea City to El Centro where they insisted on getting me a Greyhound ticket to Phoenix where I was headed, so I'm here now at a friend's and getting on the road for Georgia in the next day or two.
> 
> I use a cat food stove myself and was kinda bummed that I misplaced my lighter, I was camping in the desert the past couple nights and noodles would have been much better than gummy bears and tuna, ha. Oh well, saw some beautiful stuff like this, an tiny oasis in the desert:
> 
> View attachment 14392


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Did you see the Salton Sea? What was that like?


It was turquoise blue and beautiful! I didn't go for a swim or anything, from what I was told by people living there it's receded a great deal over the years as well as become "dirty", although I didn't get an explanation as to whether that was pollution, opinion or what. There's a TON of free camping in the desert east of the sea, I saw dozens of RVs along the way parked out and even some some beautiful spots high up that overlooked the sea. I guess it's pretty brutal come summer (sometimes 120 degrees), but right now it's really nice.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> It will serve the purpose but it uses gas canisters that don't work well in cold weather. I use a Coleman 522 duel fuel,IE Coleman fuel or pump gas. Single burner but does put out a lot of heat. Can simmer too. Not light but gets the job done.


I use the Coleman single burner dual fuel stove along with the US GI M1950 gasoline stoves, use Coleman type fuel in all of mine.

I have a Coleman single burner propane, it is a back up, prefer the gasoline type instead.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

kenflannery said:


> I've been hitching from the coast through the desert, it was beautiful! Yesterday I caught a ride from someone in Salton Sea City to El Centro where they insisted on getting me a Greyhound ticket to Phoenix where I was headed, so I'm here now at a friend's and getting on the road for Georgia in the next day or two.
> 
> I use a cat food stove myself and was kinda bummed that I misplaced my lighter, I was camping in the desert the past couple nights and noodles would have been much better than gummy bears and tuna, ha. Oh well, saw some beautiful stuff like this, an tiny oasis in the desert:
> 
> View attachment 14392


That looks like Joshua Tree to me. Beautiful area out there.


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That looks like Joshua Tree to me. Beautiful area out there.


Not all that far, Borrego Palm Canyon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

kenflannery said:


> Augusta, making gear with a friend. Not the most exciting town in the world, but fun projects to dive into.


Well, let me know if you want to play Augusta National, I might pull a few strings and get you on! :joyous:

I suspect you'll take Interstate 10 and try to hook up with I-20 then head into Augusta? Let us know some good stories along the way...and for heaven's sake Son, BE CAREFUL. They be some real bona-fide idiots out there!

Your friend,

Slippy


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Well, let me know if you want to play Augusta National, I might pull a few strings and get you on! :joyous:
> 
> I suspect you'll take Interstate 10 and try to hook up with I-20 then head into Augusta? Let us know some good stories along the way...and for heaven's sake Son, BE CAREFUL. They be some real bona-fide idiots out there!
> 
> ...


Haha, even if you could pull the strings I wouldn't even be able to afford to rent clubs, let alone whatever the course fee was... but that would be an Awesome experience to play the course, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Might need to warm up on a driving range first, ha.

I'm either taking I-10 or jumping straight up to 40, haven't decided yet, we'll see what happens.


----------

